# Stihl Backpack Blower Recommendation



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Im in the market for a backpack blower. I currently have a black and decker electric blower and I'm getting tired of stringing cords around the house. I have roughly 5500 sqft of lawn and my house backs up to woods with mostly pine and oak trees. I'm looking for recommendations in which blower I should get. Would a BR350 be enough or do I need a BR600. I'm not trying to go over kill since it's just for my yard and I don't mind spending time in the lawn. Thanks!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I think the BR600 is what I have. Husqvarna are nice too. Buy once cry once!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree, go with the BR600, that is what I have and have never regretted the decision. You will always be happy that you have too much power than not enough.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The trigger throttle is nice too. It's fairly quiet as blowers go and starts pretty easy.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I third the BR600.

My old man has a primo Redmax that is also great.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

I have the BR600 also and would recommend it hands down. I had a couple cheap brands prior to this and the difference was night and day.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> I third the BR600.
> 
> My old man has a primo Redmax that is also great.


Yeah I have a redmax as well - Husqvarna owns it now I believe.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > I third the BR600.
> ...


Correct, they do. And Husqvarna still uses the Redmax Zenoah motors (which are legendary). I have a 2018 Husqvarna hand blower, with the Zenoah motor and it's been my most used and best valued lawn equipment I own. I purchased one for $110 at Lowe's on sale.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice! I think I paid $500+ for the redmax and $275 for the Stihl. I got it used from someone who barely used it.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Nice! I think I paid $500+ for the redmax and $275 for the Stihl. I got it used from someone who barely used it.


Both choices are high end purchases for sure - but a quality blower is indispensable. For most of us (with many different applications for uses).

The Husqvarna backpack blowers are no slouches either, just make sure the model you're interested has the Zenoah motor (pretty easy to spot through the spark plug area).

I don't think all the Husqvarna models use the Redmax Zenoah motors so just double check.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I just picked up two BR800C blowers. Love em. Sold my Echo PB580T.

For your situation, I think a BR600 is in order though.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you all, I will be looking for a br600 then!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> I just picked up two BR800C blowers. Love em. Sold my Echo PB580T.
> 
> For your situation, I think a BR600 is in order though.


That Stihl 800 is sweet!!!! Is that the one you can start with it on your back?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You can start any of them on your back with a friend!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> alpine0000 said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up two BR800C blowers. Love em. Sold my Echo PB580T.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Br430 is enough here....


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the recommendations! I went ahead and bought a BR600. Need todo a full tuneup but I tested it out yesterday and blows my mind how much better a backpack blower is then my electric blower!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jgourley124 said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations! I went ahead and bought a BR600. Need todo a full tuneup but I tested it out yesterday and blows my mind how much better a backpack blower is then my electric blower!


Don't forget to change the filter in the gas tank, and put a little anti seize on the spark plug!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The BR600 went through a couple minor revisions over the years. Might be worth having a dealer take a look and make sure yours is up to date. The fuel lines in particular, especially if it stalls with less than 1/3 of a tank of fuel remaining.

Great blowers, relatively quiet and comfy, even if they aren't the "big kid" on the block anymore.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> The BR600 went through a couple minor revisions over the years. Might be worth having a dealer take a look and make sure yours is up to date. The fuel lines in particular, especially if it stalls with less than 1/3 of a tank of fuel remaining.
> 
> Great blowers, relatively quiet and comfy, even if they aren't the "big kid" on the block anymore.


From what I understand it's a 2008 model. I know it's old but I've already tore it apart and replacing a bunch of stuff. One thing I've already done is replaced the gas tank with a newer version and added the dual fuel pickup. Going to order tonight the new fuel lines from the tank to the primer bulb, to the carb and also tank to the carb.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

BR 450 for me.


----------



## irrigationnewbie (Jul 15, 2018)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but seemed somewhat related.
My in-laws live in a fairly dense neighborhood with houses close together. While visiting them for a week a few months back, I noticed that their landscaper's backpack blower was noticeably quieter than the other landscapers in the neighborhood even though he was working right next to the house. He was using the only one using stihl while others had other brands I don't recall. 
Based on researching online, I assumed he was using a br500, and asked my in-laws to ask him which model stihl next time he came by. At first he said he was using a redmax, but my in-laws already knew it was a Stihl from talking to me. He then appologized and said he was confused because he uses a redmax for commercial accounts. My in-laws copied the model number off the backpack blower he was using and surprisingly it was a br600 magnum. 
Part of me is still skeptical that he was using a br500 a few months back and has switched models since then or uses a br600 for leaf cleanup. Are the br600s really much quieter than the other brands such as echo and husqvarna? My skepticism stems from not reading on the forum about the stihl being quieter, plus echo seems to have similar decibel loudness specs when researching online (around 75db)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

irrigationnewbie said:


> Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but seemed somewhat related.
> My in-laws live in a fairly dense neighborhood with houses close together. While visiting them for a week a few months back, I noticed that their landscaper's backpack blower was noticeably quieter than the other landscapers in the neighborhood even though he was working right next to the house. He was using the only one using stihl while others had other brands I don't recall.
> Based on researching online, I assumed he was using a br500, and asked my in-laws to ask him which model stihl next time he came by. At first he said he was using a redmax, but my in-laws already knew it was a Stihl from talking to me. He then appologized and said he was confused because he uses a redmax for commercial accounts. My in-laws copied the model number off the backpack blower he was using and surprisingly it was a br600 magnum.
> Part of me is still skeptical that he was using a br500 a few months back and has switched models since then or uses a br600 for leaf cleanup. Are the br600s really much quieter than the other brands such as echo and husqvarna? My skepticism stems from not reading on the forum about the stihl being quieter, plus echo seems to have similar decibel loudness specs when researching online (around 75db)


Tough to say. Similar to shopping firearms suppressors, I wouldn't get caught up in the numbers. Db ratings can be misleading because it depends entirely on where it was measured from, what instrument was used, etc. Tone can also come into play - which is more of a perception thing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a BR600 and it's not loud by any means but I would still wear ear protection if I was going to use it for any length of time. I have no idea how quiet it is compared to other blowers out there but I could only see that as a point of concern if you were using it in the early mornings and didn't want to wake your neighbors up.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have the Stihl BR 700 and love it. I believe it's $50 more than the BR 600 and it has 900 CFM.


----------



## irrigationnewbie (Jul 15, 2018)

StormTrooper86 said:


> I have the Stihl BR 700 and love it. I believe it's $50 more than the BR 600 and it has 900 CFM.


Have you compared its loudness to other brands?


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Could the amount of noise made by the Stihl blowers be a result of 2-cycle vs 4-Mix?


----------

